# Jamestown Reservoir



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My buddy told me there is 2 feet of water on top of the ice....so much snow it's literally pushing the ice down and filling up on top.

If you have a house out there or know anyone that does....I'd get it out asap.

FYI


----------

